# Sugarbowl pass VS Kirkwood triple threat pass



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

greasem0nkey86 said:


> Debating which pass to go with. I haven't rode at either resorts enough to get a solid opinion of them and looking for some comments on both. Not really interested in debating $$ on the pass since both of them are relatively inexpensive compared to having to pay for saturdays at N*.
> 
> So what say you? What resort do you guys enjoy more?


You do know that they sold out of the Kirkwood Triple Threat pass, right? Check this link. Personally I prefer Kirkwood's terrain to Sugarbowl, but Sugarbowl's park has historically been a lot better (I had a pass at Kirkwood for 7 years until 3 years ago when I moved to North Lake).


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

lonerider said:


> You do know that they sold out of the Kirkwood Triple Threat pass, right? Check this link. Personally I prefer Kirkwood's terrain to Sugarbowl, but Sugarbowl's park has historically been a lot better (I had a pass at Kirkwood for 7 years until 3 years ago when I moved to North Lake).


Selling out doesn't really matter. The promo ended two days ago. I don't care about park, but Sugar Bowl is a pretty damned fun mountain. It's no Kirkwood, but it's got similar terrain, just on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Sugar Bowl is easier to get to drive-wise than Kirkwood, if that matters. Haven't been to Kirkwood (I'm a driving wimp) although plan to this season.

Sugar Bowl was our go-to mtn. last season. Judah Side of SB is fun and less crowded than the Mt. Lincoln side, good snow, good vibe, although on weekends, the whole mountain is overrun with ski-team/snowboard-team kids.

It would seem that either Sugar Bowl or Kirkwood > Northstar on a Saturday.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> I don't care about park, but Sugar Bowl is a pretty damned fun mountain. It's no Kirkwood, but it's got similar terrain, just on a much smaller scale.


The fact he mentioned Northstar leads me to guess that greasem0nkey86 is interested in park (there really isn't a reason to go to Northstar otherwise), but I could be wrong. 



Kauila said:


> Sugar Bowl is easier to get to drive-wise than Kirkwood, if that matters. Haven't been to Kirkwood (I'm a driving wimp) although plan to this season.


Since you've never driven to Kirkwood, why are you giving opinions on the drive to Kirkwood?

The drive to Kirkwood is pretty good in my opinion (I prefer it). It is actually shorter by about 20 miles, but offset by the fact that the road gets narrow and windy the last 60 miles (speed limit drops down to 60). Driving time with no traffic is actually about the same as to Sugar Bowl (check it out on Google Maps).

However, the nice thing is that Kirkwood actually uses a different set of roads, which means that it doesn't get as congested as the roads leaving North and South lake meaning the actual driving time is often less. The final potential drawback to Kirkwood is that the drive requires you to take four highways (580E, 5N, 99N, 88E) - so requires a little bit of mental capacity to pay attention (that or a GPS), unlike the drive to North or South Lake Tahoe which is bloody stupid easy (get on 101N... drive 3 hours... done).


----------

